# Red Terror/ Green Terror



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

I finally found some real festae and picked them up since one was EXTREMELY active and I took them home(3 hour drive). Well they couldn't stop flailing at each other in the bag on the way home. So when I got home I put them in my 80 gallon. Both of them are maybe 2-3 inches. Well My 80 gallon had 5 minnows for cycling and one green terror for making sure it was safe for the reds to go in and I figured they would all get along for at least a year or two. Immediately when I set the bag in for them to get used to the water the red terrors start trying to get out by any way. Well when they are finally in the more active of the two starts telling everyone in the tank what to do. Well I fed them and they all were really friendly and ate right in front of me, but pushed each other away a little bit. Then I wake up this morning and notice... 3 feeder minnows are left and one's rear tail is sticking out of the more active red terror's mouth. THE FEEDER IS THE SAME SIZE AS THE RED TERROR! Wow... I thought they weren't this aggressive till 4-6" these guys are nuts, but fun. Looks like we might have to move some fish though eventually. Seems like the two red terrors are getting along, but I am wondering if its cause they have the green terror to harass...

Anyhow probably going to have to buy a 125 gallon tank or something along the lines. Any suggestions on tank size for the three?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

For life? Probably will need a 240 or so. Red terrors do get huge, but are slow growing. A pair will easily claim a 180 all by their lonesome, and a GT just doesn't have the stuff to fight off a pair in that "small" of a tank. I would think/hope the 240 would give the GT somewhere to hide.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright... well its always possible the GT might be moved to a different tank. What size tank for the pair would you recommend. Yes for life btw.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Recommended size tank for a pair is 180 G, males are brutally mean to the females during breeding and all in all they're pretty vicious fish to begin with. It takes about 5 years for them to really put on impressive size - so that's somthing to keep in mind if you can't afford such a large tank yet.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> For life? Probably will need a 240 or so. Red terrors do get huge, but are slow growing. *A pair will easily claim a 180 all by their lonesome*, and a GT just doesn't have the stuff to fight off a pair in that "small" of a tank. I would think/hope the 240 would give the GT somewhere to hide.


He answered your question in his previous post.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Recommended size tank for a pair is 180 G, males are brutally mean to the females during breeding and all in all they're pretty vicious fish to begin with. It takes about 5 years for them to really put on impressive size - so that's somthing to keep in mind if you can't afford such a large tank yet.


Alright that's nice to know. I probably can't do a 180 soon at least.



DeadFishFloating said:


> dwarfpike said:
> 
> 
> > For life? Probably will need a 240 or so. Red terrors do get huge, but are slow growing. *A pair will easily claim a 180 all by their lonesome*, and a GT just doesn't have the stuff to fight off a pair in that "small" of a tank. I would think/hope the 240 would give the GT somewhere to hide.
> ...


I have heard anywhere from 120-220 so I was looking for more opinions, but thanks.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I was looking for a breeding pair to occupy my 4'x2'x2' - 120 gal tank and considered Red Terrors...

I stumbled upon a chance to buy a female RT for $1...

Although I bought her I quickly accepted that my 120 was not going to be enough for her and a mate...

She has sinced moved to another Hobbyists tank and I have other fish set up for the 120...

I agree 180 w/ a divider as a minimum for a breeding pair of Red Terrors... I would guess about 50 yards of a small S American stream to house two adult males together...


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

interesting. thanks nutcase.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Thoughts on whether one of the red terrors would be fine in a 55 gallon?


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright so it looks like the recommended fish tank size is 240 for those three guys. Any ideas where I could get one of those? Most the stores I know of only have 120 gallons as their largest


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

www.glasscages.com

I have one of their 240's and am very happy with it. OR.... You can build something larger


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a store out here called Ocean Blue in Southern California, a lot of guys from the area have probably been there, but they've got about a 240 gallon tank setup in one of the back corners with a single 3/4 grown male RT and 4 female RT's living peacefully.

It's all dependent on the footprint and how much you know what you're doing in lines of breaking line of sight and using the footprint to the advantage of the fish being able to setup territory's.

A single female RT would be fine in a 55 gallon, males grow far too large for anything under a 90 I'd say, possibly a 75.

All in all I would recommend going with what FishGuy suggested in lines of a 240 and getting two females and a male, possibly 3 females - with a tank on backup or plans on thinning out stock if the need arises.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright. My guys have been doing well and only seem to snip towards each other when food is present. If anyone in the GA area is looking for one I might be interested in letting one go, but if they start going at each other I will just put one in the 55gallon


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Update. Big red terror doesn't like little red terror so little red terror is getting a new home tomorrow morning in a different tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Got any pictures?


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't own a macro lens... They're really still juvies... so


----------

